# This ever happen to you...



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

This is kind of a weird story... but it scared me to death...

I woke up one morning... my cat was laying beside me... I reached out and scratched his back... but he felt... very... very... cold... and he didn't move.

I sort of woke up very quickly after that. I looked at him very closely... I didn't see his chest moving up and down or anything. I was in one of those denial moment thinking "Maybe if I don't touch him... he won't be dead" I remember trying to remember how old he was at the time 9? 10? How long did cats live anyway?! I actually started crying and shaking and rubbing his cold body... for some reason he snapped back to life and he gave me this "What the **** do you want?! I'm sleeping here!" kind of look. I ended up hugging him and smothering him with kisses... of course he was wondering what in the heck had gotten into me. He was probably thinking to himself "Mommy has finally lost it..." He felt warm to the touch finally. I'm still debating on if he was actually warm... but his fur was cold... I guess I'll never know.

I'm not sure what was wrong with him that day... or why he didn't wake up when I petted him. He normally snaps to if anyone walks by him much less touches him. Whatever was wrong with him - if anything at all - it was a scarey moment in my life.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I have had that happen to my special needs kitty.. I shaked that cat and he wouldn't budge!


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I do that with my outside kitties, especially if they are older. I'll look to see if they're breathing, decide in a panic that they are not, and open the door to see that same, "Why did you wake me!" glare you mentioned. Then I hug and kiss them to death and consider medication for my nerves


----------

